# Inside Out



## Veho (Dec 11, 2014)

Disney/Pixar's newest thing. 

​ 

Well that looks fun.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 11, 2014)

Bets on I sit there wishing I could be playing psychonauts instead.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow its such a depressing movie I really was surprised at how sad it was but it had some really good messages in it a bit much for really young one's in my opinion


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 5, 2015)

Veho said:


> Disney/Pixar's newest thing.
> 
> ​
> 
> Well that looks fun.



I have watched the trailer and even watch full movie too.


----------



## Shulking (Sep 10, 2015)

I watched the movie three times already.


----------



## mashers (Sep 10, 2015)

This film is having a huge impact in the autism community. The kids I work with really understand the characters representing the emotions, and I've been using the characters and situations in the film to help them to learn about feelings, empathy, motives and loads of other important things. I don't know if the writers had autistic children in mind when they wrote Inside Out, but they deserve an award just for the impact this is having for people with autism!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 11, 2015)

Inside Out = Osmosis Jones

Just enjoy visit inside human body!  Nice movie ever!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 12, 2015)

A very good Pixar movie and incredibly memorable.  Conceptually, the movie's great.


----------



## Thrittingsloats (Sep 13, 2015)

AsPika2219 said:


> Inside Out = Osmosis Jones
> 
> Just enjoy visit inside human body!  Nice movie ever!



Osmosis Jones is an awesome movie!

I liked Inside Out as well though lol.


----------



## endoverend (Sep 13, 2015)

I liked the movie as a whole, but I didn't like that the movie immediately sets a precedent that the main characters can't develop. They literally are supposed to react one way to every situation. They try to make you emotionally attached to the real-life girl but it's also explaining that all her actions and emotions are defined by these 5 other people in her head? Whatever.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 13, 2015)

Not only Inside Out and Osmosis Jones! There are more movie, series, cartoon, anime etc was show you go inside the body! Even video games likes Breath of Fire 2 also go inside the body!!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2015)

AsPika2219 said:


> Not only Inside Out and Osmosis Jones! There are more movie, series, cartoon, anime etc was show you go inside the body! Even video games likes Breath of Fire 2 also go inside the body!!!


Psychonauts!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2015)

I saw it available for download a while back but could not be bothered.

If we are sharing reviews though I imagine the following would at least be somewhat like what I would think


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 17, 2015)

I love this movie personally, but to be honest I think it's more of an adult film disguised as a kid's film. Still, I enjoyed it a lot and I'm hoping there's a second one in the works.


----------

